# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Dan Brown - Kodi Da Vinci

## Fiori

Jam duke lexuar nje liber titulluar "The Da Vinci Code" shkruar nga Dan Brown. Per mungese kohe nuk jam akoma ne brendesi te librit, gjithsesi kam lexuar shume permbledhje dhe vleresime mbi librin dhe duket me te vertete interesante. 

Sikur Jesusi te kete patur lidhje me Mary Magdalenen (sic eshte pershkruar ne liber) atehere i bie qe sot te kete akoma njerez me "gjak mbreteror". 

Ngjarjet fillojne ne ditet tona ne Paris, pas vrasjes se drejtuesit te Louvre, trupi i te cilit gjendet i vendosur ne menyre simbolike ne kembet e portretit te Mona Lises. Dy personazhet krysore te librit nje polic francez, Sophie Neveu dhe eksperti i simbolikes i dipllomuar ne Harvard, Robert Langdon duke u munduar te zbulojne sa me shume mbi vrasjen, zbulojne "pa dashur" kode te cilat Da Vinci ka perdorur ne pikturat e tij, per te shprehur ndoshta me shume se njerzit kane mundur te kuptojne deri me sot nga pikturat e tij. 

Me poshte po vendos nje foto te piktures Darka e Fundit ku sic mund te shikoni nga ana e majte e piktures gjendet nje vajze (Mary Magdalena) . Forma qe i ndan ata te dy eshte V sipas simbolikes, simbol i virgjerise...



Me vjen shume keq qe nuk kam mundur te lexoj keto dite me shume nga ky liber, por se shpejti ndoshta mund tu jap informacion me te sakte mbi kodet e perdorura tek pikturat e Da Vincit dhe kuptimet e tyre. 

Cdo diskutim eshte i mirepritur nq se kete liber e kane lexuar te tjere vizitore me pare.


Pershendetje


p.s. Harrova te permend se libri eshte fiction. Mjaft interesant per tu lexuar, por jo dicka qe ja vlen ta besosh 100%  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kaporalPelegrin

e dini ju se da vinci mori per te ber edhe fytyren e judes edhe ate te jezusit te njejtin person vetem kur i tha ai vete se nje piktor e kish mare per te bere edhe fyturen e jezusit da vinci shtangu ...A smendoni se e mira dhe e keqa kan te nejten fytyre

----------


## lorina

E lexova une librin dhe dua te them qe duhet ta lexoni. Eshte nje liber qe te ben te vesh ne dyshim te gjitha gjerat qe beson per Zotin. 
Kur e mbarova librin e para gje qe bera erdha ne Internet dhe shkova tek piktura "Darka e Fundit" e Leonardo Da Vinci's dhe u mundova te gjeja edhe une fytyren e Magdalenes. 
Doja te thosha qe eshte fiction, dhe nuk duhet te marrim gjithcka per te vertet. Por kuptimi qe nxorra une ka te beje me  Da Vincin dha mendimin qe figura me e rendesishme ka qene Magdalena, dhe nqs Zoti e ka patur ate ne krah te tij atehere pse kisha eshte munduar ta mbuloj kete fakt?
Duhet ta lexosh librin deri ne fund dhe pastaj te nxjerresh konklusionin tend..  
Lorina

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Nje here thoni qe eshte fiction, nje here qe eshte celsi i kodeve te Da Vincit....s'mora vesh gje une.  Po c'fare sikur moj aman, sot e kesaj dite njerzit plasen te vertetojne Krishtin historik dhe spo mundin dot, jo me pastaj te zbulojne lidhjet e tij me kete Magdalenen. Eh thuaj  :buzeqeshje: 

Ajo qe shoh une eshte ajo qe kane pare te tere--nje kompozicion perfekt.  Darka e fundit  eshte cilesuar nga kritiket si piktura me impresive e Leonardos si per nga forma, ashtu dhe nga ana emocionale. Me mjeshtri eshte paraqitur nje moment dramatik:  Krishti sapo ka thene "Njeri prej jusht do te me tradhetoje" dhe nje vale tensioni shperndahet neper figurat e grupuara tre e tre, qe per nga intesiteti i levizjeve, duket  sikur pyesin "Mos jam une?"  
Si shkencetar qe ishte, Da Vinci i ka kushtuar vemendje edhe detajeve me te vogla.  Linjat e perspektives konvergjojne ne figuren e Krishtit, e cila mbyllet ne kornize nga dritarja ne sfond (si gjithmone perspektiva atmosferike e pranishme edhe ketu).  Dramaticitet, por i balancuar.

Se te kujt jane fytyrat, dhe sa ngjasojne, eshte ca si e veshtire ti dallosh ne gjendjen e renuar qe eshte piktura ne kohen e sotme (pasoje kjo e eksperimentimeve te shumta te Leonardos me bojrat)

PS.  Kur do na sillni ndonje tjeter veper te tij?

----------


## Fiori

1. Cupke sic e thashe dhe ne shkrimin e pare, libri eshte interesant sepse i shikon veprat e Da Vincit me nje sy qe njerzimi nuk i ka pare me pare. Pak a shume eshte njesoj si te lexonim pershtypjet e tua ne lidhje me pikturat e tij, por ne kete rast nuk jane thjesht pershtypje por studime artistike te nderthurura me krijimtarine dhe fantazine e autorit. _(Keto te fundit thjesht per ti dhene librit dore ne shitje dhe ndoshta per ta kthyer ne liber artistik me shume se histori arti)_. Ne te njejten kohe ka mjaft ide mbi simboliken qe une as i kisha ditur me pare, te cilat mu duken te vecanta. 

Mbi vepra te tjera te Da Vincit mund te lexosh tema te tjera po ne kete forum, mjafton te kerkosh ne fund te faqes. 


2. Ne lidhje me dyshimet per Zotin (qe permend lorina) nuk mund te them gje, pasi asnje lloj libri i shkruar nga njerez nuk me ben te mendoj mbi gjera te tilla. Por jam dakort me mendimin se : 




> Duhet ta lexosh librin deri ne fund dhe pastaj te nxjerresh konklusionin tend..



Naten e mire per sot!


Fiori

----------


## lorina

OK, kur une thashe qe tregon lidhjen e Magdalenes, dhe gjithe momentin e darkes se fundit, e thashe me kuptimin se cfare nxorra une nga libri..    Por Da Vinci eshte kritikuar per ate pikture nga kisha dhe ai u beri nje tjeter.. Une kete e mesova pasi mora nje klase per Artet. 
Por mendimi im vazhdon te jete i njejti duhet ta lexosh...  Eshte shume liber i thjeshte, very easy reading..  Thjesht lexoje me mendje te hapur...   
lorina

----------


## WaRrIoR

*Permbajtja*
Eshte nje nate e qete ne Paris dhe asgje nuk duket nga klasikja,e pa penetrueshme faqje e muzeut madheshtor te Louvre-it,e mbeshtetur ne bregun e Senes se madhe.Nje drame po konsumohet ne brendesi te saj,ne Galerine e Madhe:mirembajtesi i vjeter Sauniere,i plagosur per vdekje kapet me nje xhest te deshperuar ne nje pikture te Caravaggio-s,duke shkaktuar alarmin dhe dyert prej hekuri te hyrjes fillojne de zbresin duke mbyllur jasht vrasesin e tije.Vrasesi i cili nuk mundi te merrte informacionet qe ju duheshin.Sauniere-t i mbesin pak minura jete.Heq veshjet dhe i shtrire ne dysheme vendoset si njeriu Vitruvio,e famshmja pikture e Leonardo da Vinci-t.

Skena qe i shfaqet perpara syve te ardhurve te pare eshte e akullt:plaku i shtrire ne dyshemen prej mermeri te muzeut.Para se te vdesi ke lene te shkruar pak fjale dhe vetem nje emer:Robert Langdon.Dhe eshte pikerisht ai,studiozi i simboleve,i shoqeruar nga policia ne vendin e krimit,te kuptoje pernjehere qe plaku historian i artit ka lene nje mesazh te erret dhe te rrezikshem.Perpara Langdon-it shfaqet loja me e veshtire e karrieres se tije:te luash ne distance shekujsh,dhe ne rrezik te jetes se tije,kunder nje gjeniu si Leonardo da Vinci.Zbulimi eshte shqetesues:piktori i madh rilindas mbronte nje shkatarrues kod segret.Me enigmat e fshehura ne pikturat e tije,me makinerit e tije te zgjuara dhe me nje force te frikshme te nje sekti segrete qe prej shekujsh ka tentuar te transformoje historine e njerezimit.
Atje si nje mirazh i pakapshem "La Gioconda" dhe "Mbremja e Fundit" presin gjeniun ton te te improvizuar detktiv.Kush ishte me te vertet Leonardo da Vinci?C'fare kane fshehur per shume shekuj Templaret?Kush celes jep hyrjen per Graalin e Shenjte?
Amerika e tere eshte apasionuar mbi keto pyetje dhe ka dekretuar Dan Brown si shkrimtarin me te mire te vitit(ne vendin e pare ne klasifikimet prej 7 muajsh).Romani i tije i perkthyer ne te gjithe shetet e botes, i ka shpjeguar miliona lexuesve,perfundimisht Monna Lizen,ne te famshmin portret te Xhokondes,e cila qesh.Perse?
 
*Autori*
Perpara se te behej nje nga me te dashurit autore te te thrillerit,Dan Brown ka qene profesor anglishte ne universitet,dhe historian i artit.gjithmone i apasionuar me kode segrete,dhe shpesh i ftuar ne trazmisione televizive,dhe shkruan ne shume revista nga te cliat "Newsweek" dhe "New Yorker".Librat e tije jane perkthyer ne shume gjuhe.Kodi i Da Vincit eshte romani i tije i katert.Shkrimtari jeton aktualisht ne New England.
 

P.S:Kete liber e lexova nje jave perpara dhe e mbarova per pak dite ngaqe me terhoqi jashtmase...ka patur shume sukses ne tere boten dhe per kete arsye vendosa qe te shkruaj nje artikull per tju ftuar dhe ju qe ta lexoni.Ju a keshilloje eshte vertet i bukur.Une e lexova ne versionin Italisht nuk di a ekziston versioni ne shqip.

*WaRrIoR* ©

----------


## Acid_Burn

une para ca kohesh kampare nje dokumentar shume interesant me te njetin emer... nuk kam shume kohe ne kete moment te flas per dokumentarin .. vetemhidhininje sy asajpiktures qe ka postu Fiori ne postin e pare... personi menjeher ne te djatht te Jezusit duket qarte qe eshte femer. Shikojeni me kujdes.

----------


## pagan

s'kuptoj çlidhje ka me artin kjo teme. ketu flitet vetem per brownin e librin e tij. çojeni tek letersia se do ket dhe me shume sukses.

pastaj s'kuptoj nevojen qe ndjejne shqiptaret per ti diskutuar TE NJEJTAT gjera ne TE GJITHAT forumet ku marrin pjese.

si dhe sa i perket tabllose, aty nuk ka femer, por vetem figura meshkujsh te rinj aristokrate, dhe qe nga mospasja e mjekres dhe robat luksoze ngjajne me femrat. duhet te shihni me shume tabllo te asaj kohe (rilindjes italiane por dhe epokes franceze) per ta pas te qarte kete fenomen shoqeror (tendenca per luks, stoli, floke te gjata, dhe salltanet femeror) i cili disa shekuj me vone do te sillte kalbezimin dhe zhdukjen e aristrokracise.

ps; me floke te gjata (lene po te visheshin si n'at kohe me fustan) edhe sot te rinjte djem i marrin bota per femra, po mos ti verresh me kujdes.

ndersa ajo shenja V ne forme zemre, "simboli dashurise" sipas fiorit, ajo eshte bere me te VETMIN qellim per ti dhene HARMONI si dhe fuqine e misterin e deshiruar tabllose, per te VEÇUAR me qellim figuren e krishtit ne qender por dhe per aresye kompozimi. neqofte se leonardo s'do te kishte lene hapesiren e mesit, i gjithe kompozimi do te anonte djathtas.
vetem se duhet me qene piktor me i kuptu keto detajet e fundit.

----------


## WaRrIoR

*pagan* mos kujto se ata gjera i shpikem ne....kete e kan konstatu artist  dhe historian  arti te shquar qe ne "L'ultima Cena" ai personi aty afer Krishtit i perket gjinise femerore.
Leonardo da Vinci eshte nje nga piktoret me te mdhenj e me te persosur te koherave....dhe besome e njifte teper mire fiziologjin e njeriut pasi ka bere shume studime e kerike ne kete fushe,dhe sigurisht skishte pse te vizatonte nje femer te dyshimte tek darka e fundit,te cilen bibla e pershkruan teper mire.
Nje gje qe ti ndoshta nuk e dije eshte se Da Vinci nuk ka qene katolik por pagan dhe i pelqente te vendoste ne afresket qe realizonte per Kishen,simbole pagane te cilat jane zbuluar shekuj me vone pas vdekjes se tije.

----------


## WaRrIoR

Ketu duket me qarte.Shikoni tiparet tipike femerore,ekspersioni i embel dhe i qete,mungese mjekerre....jane shume fine per te qene nje mashkull...dhe shkelqimi i flokeve pshmb eshte me i theksuar nga te gjithe dishepujt e tjere.
Shikoni dhe veshjet qe jane e kunderta e asaj te Jezu Krishtit....keto jane te gjitha simbole te vena nga Leonardo per te na cuar ne kuptimin e vertet te operes se tije.

----------


## pagan

e po masnej ? femer apo jo, çlidhje ka me artin KJO ?


ps; per me teper kjo foto qe ti vendose NUK ESHTE tabllo e da vinçit.

----------


## WaRrIoR

Eshte rikonstruksion se ajo e murit spara duket mire...
shif kete atehere
Ketu

Dhe nqs nje veper e Da Vincit nuk ka lidhje me artin atehere...   :sarkastik:

----------


## pagan

ne qofte se flasim per ngjyra, stil, kompozim, talent, etj, menjefjale ESTETIKE, vetem atehere diskutimi yne perligj artin. po qe se diskutpjme si ketu, qe ne tabllo ka femer ose jo, si dhe mbi librin e Brown 'specialistit', ky diskutim merr vlera shoqerore apo historike, e jo artistike. 
a kupton ?

per me teper ngjarja ketu po merr te njejten rrjedhe si ca kohe me pare, ku kjo teme eshte diskutuar tek "teollogjia" (per te cilen shqiptaret te çajne piten) e nje forumi tjeter shqiptar.

pranej une s'kuptoj pse duhet riperserit.

sidoqofte per mu ky eshte diskutimi fundit ketu.

----------


## WaRrIoR

Me then te drejten tani qe po me ben te reflektoje....une e pata postuar tek letersia...por ma spostuan ketu tek arti mqs ekzistonte nje teme e njejte ketu.Ske faj as ti....
Nejse varja se e bom si chat.  :kryqezohen:

----------


## Ryder

Vepra tjeter qe permendet ne liber esht Monalisa, qe ne liber paraqitet si anagram i Amon dhe Isis, perendite antike egjiptiane, gje qe kerkon te tregoje lidhjen e Da Vincit me kultet antike pagane qe celebrojne harmonine mes mashkullit dhe femres kunder zgjedhes se Kishes qe ka shtypur imazhin e femres ne shekuj.
Gjithashtu thuhet qe portreti i Mona Lises s'esht gje tjeter vec autoportreti i Da Vincit ne forme femre.

----------


## Ryder

Vepra tjeter esht "Virgin of the rocks".
Da Vinci u detyrua te moderoje versionin e pare te kesaj vepre pasi Kisha u shokua nga disa detaje. 
Ndersa dora e Maries se virgjer ndodhet ne ajer sikur po mban nje koke te padukshme, femra (engjelli) afer femijes (Gjon Pagezorit) pervec shikimit djallezor e mban gishtin ne nje pozicion kercenues si per te prere koken e padukshme.

----------


## pagan

hehe, prandaj thash aty me siper, qe te nisesh te gjykosh nje tabllo nga "çfare ajo fsheh psikollogjikisht" siç bejne kritiket e artit ne pergjithesi, te cileve nuk u intereson subjekti estetik i tabllose por ai moralo-psikollogjik i saj, eshte te flasesh mbi baza te paverteta.

per tek "banketi" thuhet e kerkohet te besohet qe eshte pikturuar nje femer, te cilen bibla nuk e citon, ndersa tek "mona liza" ose "xhakonda" thuhet qe ne baze eshte nje autoportret i maskuar, a thua qe leonardo kishte qellimin e ulet siç bejne sot kritiket e bile disa artiste TE PROVOKOJNE DEBAT duke ÇUDITUR (surprendre) boten, te rrisin artificialisht tensionin rreth nje subjekti te dhene per te perfituar me tej, buje e pare.
POR! pa i shtruar vetes pyetjen PSE ? PER ÇFARE ? A kishte vertet nevoje leonardo te fshihte ose dytesonte ose fallsifikonte mesazhe te padukshem veprave te veta, a i mungonte buja ose fama e fituar, a ishte i panjohur valle nga epoka ku jetonte ?

perse nje GJENI si ai te kishte nevoje per te tille maskarade ? dhe perse keto gjera diskutohen vetem sot. te jene valle sot "artistet e deshtuar"  (kritiket e artit) me te AFTE se ne ate kohe, apo ajo ishte nje epoke pa kritike, vetem me artiste.

po te jete kjo e fundit e vertete, perse duhen valle keta funderina te artit siç jane kritiket, analistet, specialistet, etj. apo thjesht per zhurme, me na mbush kohen e lire.

----------


## Ryder

Esht interesante aftesia e shqiptareve per tu revoltuar per gjithcka...(ku e pe interpretimin psikologjik se kuptova?)

Ca ka ktu per te fol me kaq pasion iher? Ky esht nje version interpretimi, njeriu ose e beson ose s'e beson...sidoqofte sipas lirise se interpretimit, esht interesant per tu degjuar.

Ca ishte qellimi i Da Vincit per te fshehur mesazhe? Nqs se kuptove nga ca thash, Da Vinci ishte nje homoseksual me besime pagane qe po bente piktura kristiane me kerkese te Kishes.
Fshehja e mesazheve interpretohet si futje e besimeve te tija personale ne piktura qe duhet te perhapnin mesazhe kishtare pra tallje me Kishen. Kjo te revolton ty?

----------


## pagan

jo me lal nuk me revolton kjo, por injoranca e kohes ku jetojme, si dhe tendenca qe (kritiket, viktima e te cileve me dukesh se je) te homoseksualizojne çdo gje qe prekin me dore. lal, ti kujton se homoseksualizmi ne ate kohe ishte TABU. a e ke pa skulpturen e davidit, bere nga mikelanxhelo. po ajo çfare fsheh, homoseksualizmin e ketij ? haha!

----------

